# Preaching 1 Sam 13



## larryjf (Dec 22, 2008)

Since my church uses the ESV that's what i preach from. If you were to preach from the ESV on 1 Sam 13 how would you read the chapter considering the first verse...

_Saul was . . . years old when he began to reign, and he reigned . . . and two years over Israel._

I was thinking that i might take the Septuagint's lead and simply start reading from verse 2.

What think ye?


----------

